# My BOMB! Dro



## sandiego12 (Mar 15, 2008)

QP of dro..$2000 worth

Please READ!


> 7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.


----------



## headband (Mar 15, 2008)

thats cus San Diego has outrageous prices, even in nothern cal, if i drive 50 miles more north ill get a 1200Q for 8


----------



## G_48911 (Mar 15, 2008)

i wouldnt pay $2,000.00 for a QP of that.i get dro that looks way better than that up here in michigan for $700


----------



## sandiego12 (Mar 16, 2008)

hahaha fool, i didnt pay 2 g for that.....i juss saying thats how much its worth...i got that for free...it was fronted


----------



## headband (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah nice, suuks to be in your shoes, fronted $2000 worth of weed still woulda cost you a g. grow you own buddyy:hubba: its all free, and if your good, it will be the best weed you can even find. its a + + situation.


----------



## dmack (Mar 16, 2008)

I love growing. I grow weed that the streets will never see. All for myself and friends


----------



## smokybear (Mar 16, 2008)

Definitely grow your own. Much much cheaper than 2000 a QP. Thats a huge rip-off. Fronted is never free. You still have to pay for it later on... Take care.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 16, 2008)

Medical Marijuana Dispenceries are a supreme rip off.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 16, 2008)

i concur....


----------



## JohnO (Mar 17, 2008)

haha i get crazy dro for alot cheaper then waht u guys get it for haha. I can hook you up 500 to 600 qp -


----------



## piggedy (May 24, 2008)

hey i dunnno where you guys are located but if you are on the northeast...let me know i get the whole lb of some good good dro...for 1800....dense buds...but good smoke....fills about 85% of a ziplock freezer bag...just to give you an idea....


----------



## Hick (May 24, 2008)

DOES ANYONE READ THE *SITE RULES* prior to posting??? .


> 9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here.


----------

